# Will anybody respect this man??



## MA-Caver (Jun 16, 2004)

Going through some old files I found I had copied this on to a clipboard and re-read it all... 
Rodney Dangerfield has to be admired for the ability to poke fun and disrespect at himself. He's also funny as hell. And yes, these are actual Dangerfield jokes. 



> I'm a bad drinker. I got loaded one night the next day they picked me up. I was in front of a judge. He said, "You're here for drinking." I said, "O.K., Your Honor, let's get started."
> 
> With sex my wife thinks twice before she turns me down. Yeah, once in the morning and once at night.
> 
> ...


----------

